# tonsilolith



## Maryst (Dec 24, 2008)

can any one help me find a CPT code for the removal of a tonsilothith (calculi of the tonsil)


----------



## aleciamoore (Dec 24, 2008)

*Removal Of Tonsilothith*

You Have To Determine If It Includes The Adenoids. Then The Age Of The Patient. Look Under Excision, Destruction


----------



## jackjones62 (Dec 29, 2008)

There is no code for the removal of a tonsil calculi......was this done in the office? or OR?  A little more info would help to determine the coding situation.

Jennifer
ENT


----------



## Maryst (Dec 30, 2008)

It was done in the outpatient clinic


----------

